# Best games for LAN



## ArjunKiller (Mar 1, 2012)

Good morning members, I need some suggestions from you. Me and my friends, usually a group of 8-10 regularly play at LAN Cafe's. From the last 6-7 months we keep switching between GTA IV and Counter Strike 1.6. Can you guys suggest some other games that work in LAN which can be played without any trouble for free.(You know what I mean )


----------



## thatsashok (Mar 1, 2012)

teeworlds FTW


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 1, 2012)

Split Second
COD Series
Battlefield


----------



## Alok (Mar 1, 2012)

Age of Empires 2 or 3


----------



## patrick4 (Mar 1, 2012)

Warcraft 3 frozen throne (there are millions of custom maps and many of them designed specially for LAN play)

NFS
Fifa

If you have a good internet connection in your pub, then its great fun playing MMOs in a group


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 1, 2012)

Dotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sarath (Mar 1, 2012)

Play Dota

Get doomed !


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 1, 2012)

Try SWAT 4 on LAN, I've been playing this game for 5 years on Multiplayer.

Also, Don't forget to try Quake , Unreal tournament series. Loads of fun =)

You can try BF2, BF3 too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 1, 2012)

NFS Most Wanted
Urban Terror
Quake 3


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Mar 1, 2012)

Dota- defence of the ancients
CounterStrike 1.6
Ages of empire


----------



## sukant (Mar 1, 2012)

uptil fifa '11


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2012)

1. urban terror
2. CS
3. L4D


----------



## Piyush (Mar 1, 2012)

*FPS-->*
CoD 4/5
Battlefield Bad Company 2

Urban Terror (free to play)
Team Fortress 2 (free to play and needs a steam account ....highly addictive)

*Racing-->*
NFS Most Wanted
Blur
Split Second

*Real Time strategy-->*
Rise of Nations
Age of Empires 3

*Other co-op games-->*
Borderlands
Left for dead 2


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 1, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Play Dota
> 
> Get doomed !


: POOF :
ahahaha!!!

someone called me?

also, you can setup a private WoW server and play for free, without paying any fees.
but that takes a bit of time, and effort, not really recommended for a casual play party


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 1, 2012)

halo multiplayer
starcraft
cs
fifa


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 1, 2012)

man !! This thread took me 5 years back when me and my two friends played AOE 2 and Q3 arena .. I love those games. Sweet memories ..


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Mar 1, 2012)

Me and my friends play -
CS source
Left 4 Dead 2
Borderlands
SWAT 4
Flatout 2
Serious Sam 1 and 2


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 2, 2012)

^^ you dont play tf2?


----------



## Neuron (Mar 2, 2012)

Fifa 11.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 3, 2012)

Guys will the "desi" versiion  of these games support LAN?


----------



## pinku1993 (Mar 3, 2012)

Fifa 11
COD MW Series
Quake 3



> Originally posted by *ArjunKiller*
> Guys will the "desi" versiion of these games support LAN?



These games support LAN gaming .. "Desi versions too" ..  . Donno abt others..


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 3, 2012)

try tunngle.
Free p2p VPN - Tunngle The Free p2p Gaming VPN Tool Home

it supports multiplayer on "that" kind of games.
tho you might have to dick around with the game files first (tried for WH:space marine, just couldnt get it to work, as the files required were on megaupload, yea, i was fukt)

if you guys need more help, pm


----------



## Neuron (Mar 3, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> try tunngle.



GameRanger for FIFA11.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

Borderlands, LAN FTW.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

borderland ...goodness of co-op in main campaign.!!what else can you wish.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

Gears of War


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> Gears of War


+1 to that, with maxed difficulty, hell yeah, died like a thousand times


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> borderland ...goodness of co-op in main campaign.!!what else can you wish.



yeah right. No need for any third party software whatsoever.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

^^ i am still playing it...as you said earlier in BL 2  thread.. singleplayer is nice too.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah singleplayer is nice but mp is where the fun really begins specially with headphone and microphone.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 4, 2012)

Can 10 players play on all of these games?


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

No only 4 players can play in borderlands. 8 players at max in left for dead 1 & 2.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No only 4 players can play in borderlands. 8 players at max in left for dead 1 & 2.


Total fun, borderlands in single player is as boring as its fun in multiplayer(co op), wish the next one would have deathmatches, not that challenge cr@p.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> Total fun, borderlands in single player is as boring as its fun in multiplayer(co op), wish the next one would have deathmatches, not that challenge cr@p.



Well I kinda enjoyed singleplayer too. But MP is totally insane and kinda easy also with companions helping each other at critical times. Also some powers are specially designed for MP.


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I kinda enjoyed singleplayer too. But MP is totally insane and kinda easy also with companions helping each other at critical times. Also some powers are specially designed for MP.


"The inhabitants of pandora grow stronger," excited me every time.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 4, 2012)

Call Of Duty Modern Warfare .


----------



## gameranand (Mar 4, 2012)

It should be Call of Duty 4 Modern Warfare. The best MP in the series so far.


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

gameranand said:


> No only 4 players can play in borderlands. 8 players at max in left for dead 1 & 2.



In which mode ?? co-op mode only supports 4 players.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 5, 2012)

portal 2 if they prefer 1 + 1 game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> In which mode ?? co-op mode only supports 4 players.



4 players play as survivor and four as infectors.


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 5, 2012)

Brink's co-op anf fear 3 co-op are also pretty engaging.
f$$%ING RUN!!!..FEAR 3!!!



gameranand said:


> Well I kinda enjoyed singleplayer too. But MP is totally insane and kinda easy also with companions helping each other at critical times. Also some powers are specially designed for MP.



Been playing bo for about a week now..the game is fun to play in sp too... but lacks a coherent storyline to keep the things interesting.
Characters are quite lively! but for no good reason


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> 4 players play as survivor and four as infectors.



thanks for the info


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> thanks for the info



You are very welcome mate.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2012)

guys I need racing/fps which are not mentioned here for LAN gaming?
but it shud run in P4 3Ghz,2GB RAM & 128MB on-board memory?


----------



## Alok (Mar 28, 2012)

Fifa 12

Tackling friends is great fun


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 28, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> guys I need racing/fps which are not mentioned here for LAN gaming?
> but it shud run in P4 3Ghz,2GB RAM & 128MB on-board memory?



The best racing game it will run is Most wanted. BTW what is the version of pixel shader?


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> guys I need racing/fps which are not mentioned here for LAN gaming?
> but it shud run in P4 3Ghz,2GB RAM & 128MB on-board memory?



for FPS not mentioned here : Open Arena and for racing game : Midtown Madness 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2012)

Most good games are already mentioned here. Why do you need something not mentioned here ?


----------

